
Researchers Accidentally Create a ‘Mini Big Bang’ in the Lab - Anon84
https://medium.com/technicity/researchers-accidentally-create-a-mini-big-bang-in-the-lab-a2a94bc95ae9
======
gus_massa
The research article is about chemical explosions and supernovas. It doesn't
mention the Big Bang. I'm not sure this is related.

